# Massive Hydroelectric plant in Brazil's Amazon rainforest



## jim777 (Feb 15, 2012)

This didn't really fit anywhere else, so if it doesn't go here Mods please move to a more appropriate area.

Thanks!

http://www.salem-news.com/articles/february122012/brazil-indians.php


----------



## Entomancer (Feb 15, 2012)

So, someone else knows/cares.

I've been following the Belo Monte for a long time now, and unless something happens to halt the progress of it permanently, it's going to devastate a large region of the Brazilian amazon and drown whole tribes of indigenous peoples who have been living there for centuries.

I actually made a post here about how bad it's going to be, with a link to a petition attached to it, but that was a long time ago. I also posted it around on other animal-keeping forums for more publicity.

One thing about it that frustrates me is that I feel like the (fairly large) companies that deal with tropical fish products could really throw their weight around here, since several populations of sought-after and frequently kept fish species (especially Loricariid catfish and neotropical cichlids) stand to become extinct after the reservoir for the dam ruins spawning ground and habitat. However, nobody has done this; if the European and North American fishkeepers and the companies that support them weighed in here and used their clout and professionalism, I feel like it could be the little bit of extra pressure needed to smother the dam for good.


----------

